# Sticky  Jailbreaking & Rooting - a warning



## DonaldG

Please note - Jailbreaking & Rooting will, in all probability, invalidate any guarantee or warranty on your equipment.

*If you jailbreak or root your equipment, you do so at your own risk. *

The Technical Support Forum cannot be held responsible for any damage or malfunction caused to your equipment by altering the factory settings and or operating software on it.


----------



## DonaldG

revised wording


----------

